# Grundsatzfrage Heissner oder  OASE



## Rambo (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

mich Interessiert eure Meinung bezüglich der Kammerfilter/Pumpen Anlage
der beiden Herrsteller.
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit den Systemen im Bereich Teich mit Fisch
Besatz, Pro und Contra evtl. auch Kosten.

Mir scheint Oase teurer zu sein als Heissner aber ich hatte noch nichts
mit Oase zu tun.

Danke schon mal im vorraus

gruss rambo/remo


----------



## Thorsten (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzfrage Heissner oder  OASE*

Hi Remo,

also einen Vergleich beider Hersteller kann ich nícht ziehen-besitze nur Oase.

Allerdings kann ich dir sagen, dass die Filter von Oase nicht so der "Brüller" sind, aber die Pumpen sind klasse.

Das hat leider auch seinen Preis, dafür gibt es aber 3 Jahre Garantie + 2 Jahre Verlängerung = 5 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzfrage Heissner oder  OASE*



			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings kann ich dir sagen, dass die Filter von Oase nicht so der "Brüller" sind



Nichts für ungut, Thorsten, aber diese Meinung über die Oase-Filter können wir ganz und gar nicht teilen.

Klar, das hängt sicherlich auch stark vom Teich, dem eingesetzen Modell, dem Fischbesatz im Teich und noch weiteren Faktoren ab. Wir betreiben in unserer Teichanlage schon seit Jahren einen Oase-Filtoclear 6000 und restlos begeistert.

Zur Erweiterung unseres Teiches haben wir uns lange umgeschaut, mit welchem, zweiten Filter wir die Anlage (zweite Pumpe) ausstatten sollen ... auch wegen der nicht gerade niedrigen Kosten für Oase. Über e...de werden ja durchaus welche angeboten, die 300€ Euronen billiger sind.  Aber letztlich haben wir uns, wegen der sehr positiven Erfahrungen, einen zweiten Filtoclear angeschafft.

So unterschiedlich sind eben Erfahrungen und Meinungen


----------



## Thomas_H (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzfrage Heissner oder  OASE*

Salut,
mit den Filtern von Heissner kenne ich mich jetzt nicht aus.

Dafür allerdings mit den Pumpen, der UVC und dem Skimmer.

Mit dem Letzteren angefangen, kannst du ihn vesser in die Tonne schmeißen.
Für gleiches Geld bietet der O- Skimmer wesentlich mehr Qualität.
(Meiner hat noch nie funktioniert)

Seit über 4 Jahren habe ich eine Aquacraft Pumpe von H..ssner icm Teich.
Die kann ich vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis empfehlen.

Allerdings stört mich hier, daß der Propeller nicht zu wechseln ist :crazy: 


Ich habe die F418 UFC und im Wasser ehrlich schon mal einen gescheuert bekommen.
Ein Baufehler;- ob er behoben ist weiß ich nicht.


Bei Pumpen würde ich heute wahrscheinlich auf "o"  gehen.

Alles eine Frage des Preises :?


----------



## Rambo (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzfrage Heissner oder  OASE*

Den F418 UVC habe ich auch und meiner ist undicht.
Filter un Pumpe sind bisher bei Heissner sehr langlebig und OK on
allerdings die OASE Filter Besser sind weis ich auch nicht. Auch ich wollte
eine zweite Filter Anlage kaufen und bin daher am Überlegen ob es diesmal
eine OASE Anlage wird.

Mal sehen welche Meinungen es noch gibt.

Gruss Ramob/remo


----------



## Heiko H. (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzfrage Heissner oder  OASE*

Hi Rambo,

vielleicht denkst du mal über eine Alternative nach.
Für das Geld was die Oase Produkte kosten kriegst du teilweise auch schon Mehrkammerfilter oder Patronenfilter (Oase Biotec ist zwar auch eine Art Patronenfilter aber wenig Filterfläche).
Ich denke das diese Alternativen auf Dauer glücklicher machen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## jochen (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzfrage Heissner oder  OASE*

Hallo,

Ich kann nur zu O.se schreiben, da ich nur diese Produkte bisher verwende.

Die Pumpen sind absolut super, robust, verlässlich, teilweise frostbeständig und regelbar, aber nicht preisgünstig, das mit der Garantie hat ja Thorsten schon geschrieben.

Mit meinen Biotec 10.1 bin ich bei meiner Teichgröße und Besatz mehr als zufrieden, jedoch erst seit ich ein Spaltsieb vorgebastelt habe.
Für den Preis bekommt man sicherlich wirkungsvolleres, wenn man selber bastelt.


----------



## Rambo (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzfrage Heissner oder  OASE*



			
				Heiko H. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Rambo,
> 
> vielleicht denkst du mal über eine Alternative nach.
> Für das Geld was die Oase Produkte kosten kriegst du teilweise auch schon Mehrkammerfilter oder Patronenfilter (Oase Biotec ist zwar auch eine Art Patronenfilter aber wenig Filterfläche).



Mehrkammer Filter (Kammer) von He..ner habe ich bereits im Einsatz.
Ansich auch ganz ok der ist auch schon paar Jahre alt und ich habe
mich gefragt ob nicht doch ein 2ter Filter sinnvoll wäre.

gr. rambo/remo


----------



## Heiko H. (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzfrage Heissner oder  OASE*

Hi Rambo,

ich dachte da eher an sowas hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/EPS-3-Kammer-Rei...1QQihZ015QQcategoryZ84141QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Thomas_H (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzfrage Heissner oder  OASE*



			
				Rambo schrieb:
			
		

> Den F418 UVC habe ich auch und meiner ist undicht.



Siehste,
hab ich nicht geflunkert. 
Nur Heissner will davon nichts wissen :nase: 

Es macht keinen Spaß, am Tech einen gescheuert zu bekommen.
Auch macht es keinen Spaß, wenn der FI mitten in der Nacht rausspringt und der Wcker klingelt nicht mehr.

Ziemlich unnötig, denn Heissner weiß, woran es liegt.

(Ich hab noch vergessen, daß die Verschlafenen dann morgens feststellen, das der Filter platt ist.  )


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzfrage Heissner oder  OASE*

Bisher hatten wir ja nur Erfahrungen mit Oase, seit heute hat sich das geändert.

Wir suchten eine dezente Beleuchtung für unseren Bachlauf und haben mit den "LED Glass Stones" von Heissner genau das gefunden, was wir uns vorgestellt haben. Also wurden Sie sofort gekauft.

Auch wenn die jetzt so schön klischeehaft zu den bisherigen Beiträgen hier passt: Nach dem "Einbau" der Steine in den Teich, Kabel schön versteckt und dann der grosse Moment, Netzteil in die Dose - _und nix passiert _ .

Also haben wir uns mit Multimeter bewaffnet und siehe da: Netzteil ohne Funktion  

Klar wissen wir: diese Erfahrung mit Heissner-Produkten ist mit Sicherheit nicht repräsentativ, aber ärgern tut es uns doch. Und ab sofort wird jedes Elektroteil vor dem "Einbau" ausprobiert, egal ob Heissner oder Oase.


----------



## Barkeeper (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzfrage Heissner oder  OASE*



			
				Rambo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Hallo Rambo also ich habe mit Heissner nur schlechte erfahrung gemacht.Bin vor 10 Jahre auf Oase umgestiegen und bin bis heute top zufrieden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rambo (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzfrage Heissner oder  OASE*



			
				Heiko H. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Rambo,
> 
> ich dachte da eher an sowas hier:
> 
> ...




Den hatte ich letztens auch bei Ebay gesehen und gefragt wie gross ist das
teil und wie reinige ich sowas immer.

Werd mal schauen wo ich mir das Live anschauen kann.
Am besten in dem Falle einmal richtig Filter kaufen statt mehrmals flasche



			
				Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> Auch macht es keinen Spaß, wenn der FI mitten in der Nacht rausspringt und der Wcker klingelt nicht mehr.



Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht das Problem habe ich letztens auch gehabt 
und bin nachts raus um zu suchen warm keine pumpe mehr geht :-(((

Gruss Rambo/Remo


----------



## Rambo (30. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzfrage Heissner oder  OASE*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte noch mal dieses Thema aufgreifen und um folgende Fragen ergänzen?

1.) Filter Kaufen oder Filter Bauen, wenn man mal die Kosten ausser acht lässt?

2.) Was sind Spaltfilter und wofür werden sie benötigt? Welche gibt es hier die Ihr Empfehlen könnt.

3.) Kann man Filter teilweise in der Erde versenken? Wenn ja wie, hat jemand Beispiele?

4.) Wie sieht es mit der Reinigung aus in Bezug auf Intervalle und Aufwand?

Wäre euch sehr Dankbar für ein paar Tipps da ich 2008 einen neune Filter anschaffen möchte.

VG und einen Guten Rutsch
Remo


----------



## Olli.P (30. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzfrage Heissner oder  OASE*

Hi Remo,


zu Frage 1: bauen

zu Frage 2: Um den groben dreck bzw. Algen aus dem Hauptfilter fern zu halten. Da werden dann die Reinigungsintervalle schon mal länger

zu Frage 3: 
Ja, Loch graben und den Filter dort hineinbauen. Wenn du aber mit dem Schmutzablass unterhalb eines Kanalisationsanschlusses liegst, vergiss aber nicht einen Pumpenschacht anzulegen, damit du das Dreckwasser abpumpen kannst!

zu Frage 4: 
Je nach Besatz ist das sehr unterschiedlich
Also ich muß nur den Schmutzablassschieber Öffnen und das __ Hel-X im Filter umrühren. Das ist alles

PS: Benutz doch bitte mal die Suche und fütter sie mit: Schwerkraftfilter, Patronenfilter, Siebfilter, SiFi, etc. da wirst du sicherlich jede Menge Anregungen finden:smoki 

Hier schon mal ein Link zu meinem Siebfilter.....


----------



## Rambo (31. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzfrage Heissner oder  OASE*

Merci,

wie lange sitzt man am am Bauen eines Filters? Hast du evtl. auch eine Anleitung?

Danke schon mal.

gr. remo


----------



## Olli.P (31. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzfrage Heissner oder  OASE*

Hi remo,


wie lange man baut..... 

Das ist 'ne gute Frage 

Es liegt da sicherlich auch dran was du für einen Filter bauen willst......
Möchtest du einen aus GFK Laminieren, oder nimmst du einen IBC-Behälter usw.
Des weiteren hängt es sicherlich auch davon ab ob du nur nach Feierabend basteln kannst oder ob du dafür ein paar Tage Urlaub opferst.....:smoki 

Aber wurstel dich mal Hier durch, da wird sicherlich die ein oder andere Frage beantwortet....


----------



## Rambo (1. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Grundsatzfrage Heissner oder  OASE*

Ja Zeit ist genau das was ich als Problem habe. Da ich meine eigene Firma habe bleibt mir nicht sehr viel Zeit ausser an den Wochenenden und an denen ist ja dann auch noch der Garten da der gepflegt werden will.

Ich werde mir mal deine Beispiel anschauen aber was ich bisher gesehen habe sieht das nach viel Zeit aus.

Auf jeden Fall schon mal vielen Dank für die guten Tips.

VG und eine erfolgreiches 2008


----------



## Rambo (5. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Grundsatzfrage Heissner oder  OASE*

Hallo zusammen,

kennt jemand den Unterschied zischen einem GFK und EPS Filter System?
Merci

VG Remo


----------

